# Happy 1st Birthday, Kyrie!



## giogodfreyc (Aug 15, 2017)

Our GSD-mix just turned 1 today! :cake: :birthday:

It's really difficult to get a decent picture of him, the old trick of treat lure still worked though :grin2::grin2::grin2:

Right now, his height on the withers is 24 inches and weighs a little over 55 lbs (?). Vet said it was a bit of an inaccurate reading since he wont properly stay in the weighing scale for so long :laugh2:


He's still a bit lanky but definitely more developed than the first time I've posted about him here. Your thoughts? Is he just fine for his age? Comment here, so that I'll be able to do an even better job growing him into a fine, mature doggo :gsdsit::gsdbeggin::gsdbeggin::gsdbeggin:


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Happy birthday! :birthday: He is gorgeous! He looks good for his age. He will start filling out and not looking so lanky by the time he reaches his second birthday. How stocky he might look will also depend on what he's mixed with tho.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

:hug:Happy birthday, with many more to follow


----------



## bkealer (Mar 27, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Kyrie! Such a handsome pup!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He looks happy and healthy. Happy Birthday Kyrie!


----------



## giogodfreyc (Aug 15, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> He looks happy and healthy. Happy Birthday Kyrie!



Ohh he sure does! He wants to play everytime. He's getting his regular twice-a-day walks (30-45 mins each, during the morning and afternoon), never seemed to diminish any of his stored energy :crazy::doggieplayball::happyboogie:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Kyrie! hope you had a great day handsome.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------

